# Does underwater solving damage cube?



## King Mike (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey guys,
I've been thinking of taking a few cubes to my pool and making an underwater video.
I have seen people do this on youtube, but I was wondering...

Does underwater solving damage you cubes?

It makes sense to me if it damages stickers, but does it damage the actual performance of the cube?
If it makes it "sluggish" or something, then I would rather not take it underwater.

Thanks


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 30, 2015)

I wouldnt see it affecting preformance, I mean it's just water.
Although if the cubes have been lubed its probably going to wash out of the cube. I wouldnt use your main for underwater solving.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 30, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I wouldnt see it affecting preformance, I mean it's just water.
> Although if the cubes have been lubed its probably going to wash out of the cube. I wouldnt use your main for underwater solving.


I have a few "Un-lubed" cubes, would it work.


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

It does affect your cube. Once I brought my cube to the swimming pool and I accidently dropped it and my screws started to rot (?) .


----------



## King Mike (Apr 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> It does affect your cube. Once I brought my cube to the swimming pool and I accidently dropped it and my screws started to rot (?) .



Eww, sounds bad.


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

King Mike said:


> Eww, sounds bad.



Yep becareful especially your center caps. If your center caps are lose then water will get in there and then it touches your screws and it starts to rot(?) .


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2015)

You mean rust?

I'd definitely dry off your cube afterwards, and relube it, but it should be fine as long as you don't leave it wet.


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah I would think that the screw would rust even if the center caps were on tight. Especially if the tensions were loose I think that water would seep in between the core and the center piece and cause the screw to rust. However I think it would only affect the hardware so it would be easy to replace if it got damaged.


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 1, 2015)

Just use some gunalongs.


----------



## stunseed (May 5, 2015)

King Mike said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been thinking of taking a few cubes to my pool and making an underwater video.
> I have seen people do this on youtube, but I was wondering...
> 
> ...



no it wont really break your cube. the only thing youre going to have to worry about is the screws rusting through just keep it clean dry and dont forget to take the whole thing apart and wipe it down after a underwater excursion lol. it is just water dont lube the cube before you go underwater it wont help. finger tricks wont either your cube may seem slow but well you ARE underwater. um prolonged periods of being in water may make your stickers fall off but thats about it. just dont let your screw rust keep your cube clean and you should be fine


----------



## Phinagin (May 13, 2015)

The stickers falling off depends on the quality and current state of stickers. If the stickers are already peeling/chipping water may take a greater toll, on the cube. Also some cheap stickers may also fall off more easily.


----------



## VISA006 (May 13, 2015)

You could take some low weight silicone, with the cap still on, remove the piston from the syringe, remove the entire screw-spring-washer assembliy from the cube,
hold the assembly with the thread of the screw, and dip it in the syringe with the lube. This process coats the screws with silicone and it stops the screws from rusting. 
However, be careful to hold the screws by the threads so the threads do not contact silicone.


----------

